# Soundstream Van Gogh VGA 400.2 amp



## alfabit1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Like new Van Gogh, got it NIB a couple years ago, ran it for a few months but swapped it out for a different setup. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## alfabit1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Relisted:
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

